# Feeding leftover pumpkin



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

How do you feed leftover uncooked pumpkins? Whole? Cracked open? Cut into bite sized pieces?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I just feed them whole. The goats love them!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've seen people just give them a hard toss on the ground to crack them open. Then the goats go wild. Kinda like this:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just make sure they are not molding.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I can vouch for how much goats love pumpkins! Just open them up, they will do the rest. If possible, take a few minutes to listen to the sounds they make when getting their grub on. Scrapping sounds, crunching sounds and the goat sounds of " ohh this is so good" they make when really enjoying what they are eating.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

And the raw seeds are a natural dewormer too! Woot!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Yep mine love them too, last year I just cracked mine open & split them between the chickens, goats & dogs!! They all love it!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Tried giving them the guts of a winter squash I was cooking for the family last week. No one tried it for 24 hours. Sniffed and walked away. Next day, Snickers hesitantly nibbled a few seeds. Slowly, they all came back to at least sniff these strange offerings. 

Today, same thing, gave them the innards of the pumpkin I was cooking for family. Moonbeam was ecstatic, Prince quickly became possessive once he saw someone else eating it, Snickers slowly munched some out of Prince's way, and Ruby hesitantly nibbled. We're getting there! My super picky-pants goaties will catch up to the hype eventually!

And everyone around me thinks they'll just eat anything... if only they knew.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine wont touch them. I wish they would


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Ours are goobers too. Some like one treat while others turn their noses up at them. Apples, carrots and licorice treats are the only always treats that everyone will eat here. Right now persimmons are fallin.... three of the five up the hill will nom on them. Havent tried it on the bucks cause the pigs eat all the ones on the tree i have down the hill and i forget take them to the boys from up the hill lol. Everyone up the hill will eat punkin but two are all over it like flies on poop while the others jus nibble on it and are done in a few bites. And it is funny how some trees.... some want all of it and other might only eat the leaves or bark and vice versa.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to grow pumpkins, but I want pie pumpkins for cooking! I buy some at the grocery every year and if I can go to the orchard, which sadly I haven't done this fall. I want to say they wouldn't eat the seeds, or maybe a few have. I always forget to give them the scraps the next morning, or accidentally toss them (bad goat mom).

But wondering... what about making a goat treat with pumpkin? Ours love bread and my family loves my pumpkin bread.... Goats love bread...I bet they would love pumpkin bread too! hmmm.... lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife paints pumpkins, for halloween fund raiser for an in house account for needy animals at the vet clinic where she works, and bringing the pumpkins across the yard our Bonnie attacked a fresh unpainted one and took a plug out of it. She sort of went into the feed frenzy for more and had to be put in her pen. We may have to buy the goats a few.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I post this every year around this time as I get nostalgic for the 80's. We used to get pumpkins fore $10 a *ton*. We would fill our trailer with two tons. This was before global warming and they would last from October until March. Best, cheapest winter feed ever.
We would just toss them firmly to the ground so they would crack and the goats did the rest.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL I have to try this for Bonnie and Clyde...lol Possum eats everything, bonnie is a little pickier.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

luvmyherd said:


> We used to get pumpkins fore $10 a *ton*.


I can't imagine people finding anything like that today, but some of us do have bits and pieces of land not needed for something else, and pumpkins are super easy to grow...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I apologize for my computer going whacko and reposting. I was having a fit with it.:buttheads:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Doesn't everyone's device get stroppy from time to time???


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My goats love pumpkins. Some only eat the seeds, some the "meat" but when they hear that pumpkin hit the ground they come running A lot of places around here decorate with pumpkins. Once Halloween is over and they just want to get rid of them. I call some of the places that decorated with them and offer to pick up and dispose of them. The only cost is my gas and time

.


----------

